# Middle Earth exists! :)



## feanorfrogstar (Apr 2, 2017)

If there are an infinite numbers of universes there are an infinite chance that middle earth exists....Thats a comforting thought


----------



## Azrubêl (Apr 5, 2017)

There is a beautiful interview (the audio is on Youtube) of Tolkien being asked if he believes that the Valar really exist. He pauses, obviously cautious about sharing something so personal, and then basically says how he believes that they do in fact exist within the hosts of angels or saints.


----------



## Saranel (Jun 3, 2017)

Azrubêl said:


> There is a beautiful interview (the audio is on Youtube) of Tolkien being asked if he believes that the Valar really exist. He pauses, obviously cautious about sharing something so personal, and then basically says how he believes that they do in fact exist within the hosts of angels in heaven.



That's beautiful. I'll look for that interview!


----------



## Azrubêl (Jun 5, 2017)

Saranel said:


> That's beautiful. I'll look for that interview!



Here it is. The only information that is given by the uploader is that it's an interview from the 1960's. The actual question about the existence of the Valar being real occurs at 10:06.

Enjoy . Tolkien is so hard to understand in it, by the way, so expect to re-listen.


----------



## Saranel (Jun 22, 2017)

Azrubêl said:


> Here it is. The only information that is given by the uploader is that it's an interview from the 1960's. The actual question about the existence of the Valar being real occurs at 10:06.
> 
> Enjoy . Tolkien is so hard to understand in it, by the way, so expect to re-listen.



Thank you for the link! I did have to listen to it a couple of times to really understand what Tolkien was saying but it was definitely worth it  I think the thought of the Valar existing in our world is certainly comforting and beautiful; even as an agnostic I feel like there's a possibility it might be true. This has really sparked my interest and I think it's time for a re-read of Tolkien's works on my part - maybe I'll gain a bit more insight on this particular subject. I'm glad that I stumbled upon this thread!


----------



## Azrubêl (Jun 23, 2017)

Saranel said:


> Thank you for the link! I did have to listen to it a couple of times to really understand what Tolkien was saying but it was definitely worth it  I think the thought of the Valar existing in our world is certainly comforting and beautiful; even as an agnostic I feel like there's a possibility it might be true. This has really sparked my interest and I think it's time for a re-read of Tolkien's works on my part - maybe I'll gain a bit more insight on this particular subject. I'm glad that I stumbled upon this thread!



Glad to hear it. I have found Tolkien's works to be deeply inspirational spiritually in my own life.


----------

